# what paint gun is good?



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

what gun is good?


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

anything if you can paint,but most are going to say your top of the line $ like sata ,iwata, ect


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

is this gun good?pluse


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

cvi is it good?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

and the tenka to much?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

the old one or the new one is better what you think?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

3m gun is it good?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

over price but good?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

iwata gun cheap 99.00 bucks what you think better than finish line?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

bad ass i think?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

do not like sorry?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

sucks?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

tptools.449.00 not bad?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

not bad for base coat nice gun?


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami+Oct 7 2009, 12:33 PM~15292266-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lph 400 great base gun but for clear my opinion w400 1.3 all the way its all i use now and i got over sixty guns i have a 3m pps gun aswell brand new used once great gun just prefer my iwatas if anyone is interested !!!!!!!!!!!  thats my .02


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

its alright gun?


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Oct 7 2009, 11:32 AM~15292252
> *anything if you can paint,but most are going to say your top of the line $ like sata ,iwata, ect
> *


homie here told you the two best ones...anest iwatas and satas...period..some others are good to but its all preference


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

old skool but good back in the days?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

is this good its a lv gun so what you think?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

lets talk paint guns is it right to spend so much on a gun?is it the painter or
the gun?


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 7 2009, 12:03 PM~15292559
> *devillbis gfg-670 great gun its a compliant gun with three tips also heavier than the iwata
> lph 400 great base gun but for clear my opinion w400 1.3 all the way its all i use now and i got over sixty guns i have a 3m pps gun aswell brand new used once great gun just prefer my iwatas if anyone is interested !!!!!!!!!!!   thats my .02
> *


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

lifetime warranty jaguar 300c is it good?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

eastwood has the same shit thats bull shit asturo eco same thing?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

optima 900la to much 648.00 wow?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Base gun Sata NR 3000,1.3 tip,clear gun sata RP 1.3 tip(I like 1.4 but I hammer the clear on).


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Base gun Sata NR 3000,1.3 tip,clear gun sata RP 1.3 tip(I like 1.4 but I hammer the clear on).


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

sata 3000 ?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 7 2009, 06:08 PM~15292599
> *is this good  its a lv gun so what you think?
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE THIS GUN 

I have 2 of them they are real light and use low cfm's


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

new shit day are taxing?more than sata ?


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 7 2009, 01:09 PM~15292606
> *lets talk paint guns is it right to spend so much on a gun?is it the painter or
> the gun?
> *



a true painter can paint with any kind of gun and any type of paint but eventually youll see that he will prefer one over the rest! ive sprayed just about everytype of paint but prefer ppg and as far as guns i personaly have 2 satas 4 iwatas 7 sharpes 4 devilbiss 1 3m ect ect but i love my iwatas its all in ones preference! :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 7 2009, 12:03 PM~15293103
> *new shit day are taxing?more than sata ?
> 
> 
> ...


Supposed to be the shit for the new clears,i'm thinking of grabbing one before the end of the year. 
Apparantly similar pricing as sata's.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

is this better than startingline from devilbiss


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

what is a good gun and tip size


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

dr.d any good?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

homeboy doc is a bad ass in custom painting?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

I spray with satas I got three of them, I want a devilblis plus gun and a Iwata lp400 (i think... witchever is conventional and not hvlp) 

Finex is a good gun I have one and sprays great but has a seal problem that could never get fixed 

I used to have a jaguar gun.. it was allright never really inpressed

I do have two old OPTIMA's those are the fucking FIRE!! they spray like a freight train!!! better be ready when you pull those triggers!! :0 

and of course I have a box full of bucket guns (20 dollar CP's finishlines, harbour freight shit) for primer 

also got a monster 2.8 tip poly gun :0 works awesome!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

bad ass pearl color?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

is this a blue base back round or black?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

any good?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

nice ice pearls?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

bad ass?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

used awata 400lv not bad tight work?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

use the cvi gun to shoot ice pearl not bad feel like the awata 400lv gun?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

going crazy?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

for big flakes to you need sp cup and these regulater vaules?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

is this air brush from paasche kit anygood?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

What's up Hector.

Honestly, I like me my cheap guns.

For kandy, I haven't used a gun to spray kandy better than a Finish Line from Devilbiss.
I think of the spray guns as disposables.
I like the way they spray, maybe last me 10 cars. 
But they spray kandy perfectly.
I cannot stand when a spray gun starts to get the sprinkler effect. 

I spend the $150 on a Finishline 1.3 needle for kandy and clear.
Then another $130 on a 1.3 needle U-POL Maxim for base.

I've sprayed kandy with the same U-POL and it has came out great too.
But I'm more comfortable with the Finishline for kandy and clear.


I cant stand Devilbiss guns for base, specifically metallic.
I can't stand Sata's either.
I have used plenty of them at my old jobs, and I hated them.
Heck, one of my friends just spent $600 on a black and orange Sata and he doesn't even use it.
He uses my U-POL Maxim to spray all the cars he paints.

I buy new guns after 10 cars pretty much.
So I'm spending more money than buying "good" guns.
I just can't find an expensive gun that I feel comfortable shooting with.
I'm sure there is good guns that I would like.
I just haven't found one yet.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

not bad i heard?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

I've had them all, nothing beats an iwata. I'm sure something better will come out in the next few years though.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 7 2009, 09:06 PM~15297926
> *What's up Hector.
> 
> Honestly, I like me my cheap guns.
> ...


so its not the gun its the painter right :uh: i spen on 9 gun 2000.oobucks just trying to learn you feel me homie?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

bad ass its a shorty air brush ?go to tcpglobol .com cheap stuff?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 7 2009, 11:11 PM~15297983
> *so its not the gun its the painter right :uh: i spen on 9 gun 2000.oobucks just trying to learn you feel me homie?
> *


Well, the gun is obviously important.
But if the person holding the gun doesn't know wtf he's doing, it's pointless.

Get two guns that feel and spray exactly the same.
But one of them cost under $200, where the other cost around $600.
They both would get the job done, but more than likely the one for $600 would last longer.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 7 2009, 09:06 PM~15297926
> *What's up Hector.
> 
> Honestly, I like me my cheap guns.
> ...


So........devilbiss you toss after 10 completes???? :uh: 
I paint cars all day,everyday,my sata's work like the day I bought them(my sealer gun has to be 6-7 y.o),maybe you need to learn how to maintain them??  
That or DB's are shit guns :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up homies?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

have any body try this gun?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

is this cap good for pearls?


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

I use a devilbiss GTI for base and Kandy and a Iwata lph 400 for clear...


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

same body sata look alike whats the deal china gun thats bull shit?








dino-power.com this page has gun that look like the real brands in the 
u.s.a


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

no name on these guns?








we are buying bull shit guns?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Oct 8 2009, 10:26 AM~15301986
> *I use a devilbiss GTI for base and Kandy and a Iwata lph 400 for clear...
> *


day said the new gti is no good :0


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 8 2009, 09:36 AM~15302072
> *day said the new gti is no good :0
> *


I have an old GTI I've had it for about 6 Years, Still sprays like brand new.... :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2+Oct 7 2009, 11:23 PM~15298123-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sata digital nr3000


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 8 2009, 12:06 PM~15301830
> *is this cap good for pearls?
> 
> 
> ...


orange cap is ideal all around one. Purple can over-attomize some material. Orange works good on everything.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Oct 8 2009, 08:17 AM~15300628
> *So........devilbiss you toss after 10 completes???? :uh:
> I paint cars all day,everyday,my sata's work like the day I bought them(my sealer gun has to be 6-7 y.o),maybe you need to learn how to maintain them??
> That or DB's are shit guns :biggrin:
> *



Finish Line's are not high end Devilbiss guns.
I clean my guns out after every use.
By clean, I mean fill them with lacquer thinner and spray em out. 
Then remove the nozzle and put it in the cup.
After a few times used, I take them apart and soak them in thinner.

It's just too much work to soak them between every job. 

I can always just put new seals on the finish lines but I like the "like new" feel of them.
So I just buy new ones.
I don't actually toss them.
I use them for primer or what ever.
I have them laying around the house in boxes.
I just wont use them for a complete.


Like I said, I'm sure a good high end gun would last me a lot longer.
I just haven't found one that I like so far.

Although I do like the Devilbiss GTi Pro for kandy and clear.
I can't stand it for base.


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Oct 7 2009, 07:51 AM~15293005
> *I LOVE THIS GUN
> 
> I have 2 of them  they are real light and use low cfm's
> *


i must say this gun lays clear smooth as fuck but the fan is way to small.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats better?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

189.00 what you think good or bull shit?


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 9 2009, 12:29 PM~15311297
> *whats better?
> 
> 
> ...



they are both good but the dial gauge is a true baffle design regulator and there is no pressure loss! :biggrin:


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 8 2009, 06:14 PM~15308253
> *Finish Line's are not high end Devilbiss guns.
> I clean my guns out after every use.
> By clean, I mean fill them with lacquer thinner and spray em out.
> ...


I dont let out guns. but ireally wouldnt let one to you. i clean my satas in less than 3 minutes and there clean. not cleaning guns good leads to rubbish comming from your gun


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Oct 9 2009, 09:45 PM~15316189
> *I dont let out guns. but ireally wouldnt let one to you. i clean my satas in less than 3 minutes and there clean. not cleaning guns good leads to rubbish comming from your gun
> *


Is there a website that shows in detail ..how to clean a paint gun?


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

SATA RP/HVLP #1 GUNS


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

i have a sata jet 2000 and a devilbiss gti had them for many years and they spray like new i am just really careful when i clean them


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

nice,...THE SATA JET 3000 is pretty nice , its real smooth & lays down good


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Oct 12 2009, 07:37 PM~15335716
> *nice,...THE SATA JET 3000 is pretty nice , its real smooth & lays down good
> *


its a heavy gun ?have you try the new super nova awata gun is it good


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

god damn!!! theres a lotta questions in this topic!!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up miami


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Oct 7 2009, 12:03 PM~15293103
> *new shit day are taxing?more than sata ?
> 
> 
> ...


y this gun cost so much at lease it can come in a bad ass case not a bull shit box
over cost :angry:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Oct 9 2009, 08:05 AM~15309485
> *i must say this gun lays clear smooth as fuck but the fan is way to small.
> *




it's fine for me the most you want to use is a 6 inch pattern with any gun.....


but it will shoot up to a 12 inch pattern.......

I liked the first one so much I bought another one


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up homies


----------

